

Here’s How the US Military Wasted Money in Afghanistan - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/heres-how-the-military-wasted-your-money-in-afghanistan-b392e3e84e5a

======
bediger4000
I'm shocked and disgusted that money was wasted, instead of fighting
terrorism. The US Taxpayers were cowering in fear of terrorists (or at least
the elected representatives were) and thus to waste money that could have gone
to providing much needed closure to fears of terrorism is a great crime, and
should be punished to the full extent of the law.

